# 2nd gen fuel filter location????



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

EDIT: Never mind on my fuel filter question. It's on the drivers side fully accessible without removing any panels.

It's just ahead of the rear tire. 

If you follow the fuel lines from engine to the tank you will not see the filter housing if you're laying under the car.

If you're on a lift you'll probably easily see it.

The socket needed is bigger than 1 1/4"

I have all my large sockets at work so I cannot tell you what size it is yet.....



Side note: There's plastic retainers that run from the front to the rear under the car. It holds the fuel lines, def line and brake lines.

EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM WAS DETACHED FROM THE BODY!!!

I pushed them all back on and will pay attention to see if they all fall off again.

In other words all my fuel lines, def line and brake lines were hanging loose under the car.

I bought this brand new and have never taken it off road nor run anything over.

If this is becoming a common issue I bet there'll be a recall eventually.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Socket is a 36mm I believe, hope you have better luck getting yours off the first time than I did.

I ended up removing the whole housing and strapping it to a bench to get it broken loose.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Cruzen brothers,

My fuel and brake lines are routed on the passenger side of the car. 2018 model.

I'll check the passenger side ahead of the rear tire.

I just spent an hour checking to see if it was on the same location as 1st gen. No. It is not.

It looks like I have only one line on the drivers side of the car. It's probably a battery cable since it is wrapper in convoluted tubing and most of the line has a slight curve in it. It is probably on inch in OD.


----------

